# Popped my fatty cherry w/ qview



## the dude abides (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to share my first smoke of the year.  I did two pork butts, a dozen chicken thighs and my first ever fatty.  I'll post the other two in their appropriate areas.  I also made my own rub and my own sauce.  All of it turned out great.  I don't have an official smoker so I do it all on my Weber Kettle.  

I read up quite a bit before I attempted this (thanks for all the awesome instructions!)  








I used a pound of Old Folks sausage, medium spice.  






After I cut the bag I applied a light dusting of homemade dry rub and a very light coating of pizza sauce.





Then I put on a couple of decent handfuls of fresh spinach





Followed by a premixed Italian 6 cheese blend and finally a mix of marinated portabella mushrooms and sliced red peppers





Then to roll the whole thing up.  It was tricky but not as bad as I was expecting.  I did have one small tear right in the middle of log as I was rolling.  I just tore a little piece of meat off the end and patched over it.  I figured since I was going to wrap in bacon it probably wouldn't matter too much.





Now at this point I have to apologize for the lack of picts. But my hands were getting pretty greasy so here it is after I wrapped it in bacon and secured the whole thing in Saran Wrap.  I then put in back in the fridge for a couple of hours until it was time to smoke





Here it is going down on the grill with a couple of pork butts that I was also doing that day.  I was using a mix of apple and mesquite woods for my smoke.





When I got to the right temp the bacon looked good but not quite crisp.  So I moved it over the heat.  Maybe for a minute too long.  






It wasn't as dark as the the pict shows.  Everybody ate it and said they loved it.  I'll be making fatties on a regular basis now.  Here's a blurry pict of a slice.





Thanks to everybody for all their help.  Let me know what you think and if you have any questions.  Now it's off to the chicken pages to post there.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats on that first FATTY. I like the components, plenty of flavor. Thanks for sharing that smoke my friend.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice job.  Will you be doing more fatties?


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh you can guarantee I'll be doing these on a regular basis.  Everyone that I had over on Saturday looked at it and me like "what the heck is that" but when they tasted it...everyone loved it.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 16, 2009)

Cool.  Welcome to the Fatty Fan Club!


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 16, 2009)

Nicw work Dude!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats on the first of what I'm sure will be many it looks good


----------



## got14u (Mar 17, 2009)

love your avatar...and welcome to the fattie addiction !


----------



## pignit (Mar 17, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## bbqandfootball (Mar 17, 2009)

Great looking fattie. You aren't TDA from dread central, are you?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope you made a white Russian to go with the Q.

Again, love the name/avatar man.  Burn one for The Dude.

You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don't wanna know about it, believe me.  Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o'clock this afternoon... with nail polish.
You know, that rug really did tie the room together.  Think I'm gonna go watch Lebowski now, not much on Tuesdays and I haven't seen Lebowski in about 6 months.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  Sorry BBQandFootball that's not me.


----------

